# Best floatation device for toddler in pool



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So we're going on a mini vacation this weekend and need something for DS to wear in the pool to help him float. DS is 22 months btw

Which kind is the best?

Here's some that I had in mind...

http://www.onestepahead.com/product/86242/743/118.html

http://www.aqua-man.com/row_num.asp?...3302&froogle=1

Thanks


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing. I'll be watching for suggestions.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

This is just my personal opinion, but I did used to be a lifeguard and swim instructor. It's important to be extremely cautious when using those flotation devices with little kids. When kids are very young they may not understand that they cannot float, the floaties are holding them up.

Of course you will always be watching them around water, but if there was ever a chance they were alone, they would not be hesitant to jump in the water the way they would be if they didn't think they could swim. I have seen a lot of kids on the first day of swim lessons just jump in and be surprised when they don't stay afloat. Also, if they are ever alone, the floaties that attach can hold them at a funny angle because their head is their center of gravity. So if they got stuck upside down in the ring they wouldn't be able to flip over or if their face is stuck in the water with one that goes on their back they may not be able to pull it out of the water.

For my own kids I prefer something that they are aware of, like a ring or water wings. They are a little more difficult to use, but they make it clear to the kid that they need them to float.

Another option is to take your child out of the floatie frequently to make sure they realize what it's like without it.

I hope you don't mind my .02, but it's something you may not think about if you hadn't seen it happen a few times.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I also prefer water wings. The other ones can tip the kids and the wings are easy to take on and off as dd wishes. She still clings to us when in the water but likes to float for about 5 seconds at a time within reach of us.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks! I honestly never thought of that....

Water wings and a ring it is!!


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

We use an actual life jacket for Maia, it is a toddler size ski jacket so it is pretty trim and doesn't bother her. She loves that she can totally "swim" with it and we love that she can play safely around a pool as well. Our neighbors have a pool and often have pool parties, she is required to wear her jacket the whole time she is in their yard, that way we can relax a bit not worrying every second that she is going to fall in from not paying attention.

We talk to her alot about what could happen if she went in without her jacket, she knows she could fall under the water and then be "all gone" We still do not allow her inthe deep end with it by herself, though she can go in the shallow end as long as she tells us and one of us is either in the pool or sitting on the side.

We tried lots of different floatation devices but none of them ever really kept her up and like the pp mentioned some even tipped her the wrong way. The Life vest is great. We did not like the baby life jacket, all of the floatation device is in the front (designed to keep baby's head up I guess) but it was too bulky, and she couldn't actually play in it. The toddler one is designed just like an adults. We got it at a sporting goods store for around $30


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of the floaties and wouldn't use them that young unless your child already has a lot of experience splashing around in a pool without them. Parents are the best flotation devices for toddlers







.

I guess I kinda agree with CEG then. They need to know how their body feels in the water without the flotation.

My parents had a pool and when we lived nearby, my kids were in it at least a couple of times a week. By the time we introduced the vests, they were swimming short distances independently and the vests served to let an adult sit on the deck while the kids swam around on their own. They were very aware that the vests helped them swim and also able to keep themselves afloat for a short while without them. I think we introduced a vest for DD when she was about that age (22 months) and for DS when he was about 20 months.


----------

